# probleme d'encodage texte



## mxmac (18 Mai 2002)

J'ai un probleme d'encodage pour des fichiers textes, il faut que je transforme mes simple-text en doc. texte de codage window. Les habitués du forum création web m'ont donné des tuyaux qui m'ont juste mené a des modifs web (convertion style :%ecu...)


----------



## pulpnet (18 Mai 2002)

Salut,

Si c'est les même problèmes d'encodages que pour le web dans ce cas il faut que tu convertisses tes caractères en ASCII.

Tu as un petit utilitaire sous Mac os9 et macosX pour ça : http://www.vampiresoft.com/Products/MacOS/PcConverter.html 

ou alors tu as une petite apllication online gratuite ici :
http://www.flashxpress.net/2001/html/flash/as/encodage/index.htm 







@+

[18 mai 2002 : message édité par pulpnet]


----------



## mxmac (19 Mai 2002)

pcconverteur a l'air d'un trés bon produit mais c'est un share a 30$ et ma carte bleu au usa !!!!... et tant qu'il n'est enregistrer il massacre le fichier ! y'a pas aut'chose ? une bidouille ? des code a rentrer dans le texte ?


----------

